# Intense Klamotten auch in Deutschland?



## elmono (12. November 2007)

In einem US Forum steht, dass diese Intense Klamotten bald erhältlich sein sollen. Wird es die auch in Deutschland zu ordern geben?

Oder gibts evtl. sogar schon einen Online Shop mit Intense Bekleidung?


----------



## xxFRESHxx (15. November 2007)

weiß denn hier wirklich niemand estwas zu diesem thema?
würde mich nämlich auch schon lange interessieren ob und wann es dieses "BMX" Jersey da oben geben wird...
auf mtbr.com hab ich gelesen, dass intense die jerseys jetzt wohl geliefert bekommen hat aber wann ist denn nun in europa damit zu rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Sport (10. Dezember 2007)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> weiß denn hier wirklich niemand estwas zu diesem thema?
> würde mich nämlich auch schon lange interessieren ob und wann es dieses "BMX" Jersey da oben geben wird...
> auf mtbr.com hab ich gelesen, dass intense die jerseys jetzt wohl geliefert bekommen hat aber wann ist denn nun in europa damit zu rechnen?




sorry für die späte Antwort, es wird Intense Klamotten in Deutschland und Österreich geben...bitte noch um Geduld


----------



## cubebiker (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

das Teamjersey ist bei mountainbikes.net verfügbar!
Cubebiker


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Januar 2008)

gibts schon irgendwelchen updates betreffend der bmx jerseys?  ...wird auch noch andere geben?

cheers
Flo


----------



## walo (12. Januar 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...wird auch noch andere geben?


das fänd ich auch noch von interesse.denn die abgebildeten tun mir in den augen weh


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Januar 2008)

jo najo, camo is auch nich wirklich mein stil... hoffen wir mal...!


----------



## walo (12. Januar 2008)

eben,so ein dezentes uni-farbenes fänd ich noch cool.
mit schön integriertem logo.nicht so ein race dings.eher was zur jeans.....
bla,bla,mal abwarten.denke kaum ,das sie nur eine kollektion am start haben werden.


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe das beste, und erwarte das schlimmste...  ...MS-Racing hat allerdings laut deren Aussage auch irgendwas Eigenes in der Richtung im Hinterkopf, allerdings noch nichts handfestes 

Drücken wir ma die Daumen, dass da endlich mal was geht! Is doch Intense fast der einzige Hersteller, der kein wirkliches Merchandising macht!


----------



## xxFRESHxx (8. Mai 2008)

auf mtbr wurde kÃ¼rzlich das neue design des DH jerseys gepostet. anscheinend in ein paar wochen Ã¼ber alle intense hÃ¤ndler zu beziehen.
ich fÃ¼rchte zwar, dass es wieder um die 80â¬ kosten wird aber so eins wÃ¼rde mir schon gefallen


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Mai 2008)

yeah die farben sind genau meine    - wobei bissl langweilig im vergleich zu denen oben :/ ...son mittelding mit den farben rot, schwarz, weiß - das wärs! 

bin seeehr gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (9. Mai 2008)

naja, is halt so en dh jersey.
gefällt überhaupt nicht.
is eins von tausenden und nur weil intense draufsteht, wirds auch nicht schöner.


----------



## TeeWorks (9. Mai 2008)

jo scho, aber mei... aber immerhin schöner als alles bisher von intense an klamotten zu erstehende


----------

